# Do you sing to your horses?



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

Do you sing to your horses, and if so, when do you sing and what do you sing?

I sing to my horses if they are nervous or tense to help them calm down. I also sing to them when I am doing desensitising exercises. I usually don't sing with words, but will vocalize music such as Jesu Joy of Man's Desiring or another piece that has repetitive steady rhythms to help calm the horse. I think it helps me as much as the horse since it puts me in the right mind set.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I sing when I am riding if I or the horse gets nervous. He flicks his ears back at me, not sure if I am hurting his ears, lol!


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Why I'd never permanently scar them like that! Singing to them would just be inhumane.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Of course!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I sing when I ride alone. Usually "Ride Me Down Easy".


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Not singing, but one thing that greatly helped me catch and calm horses when out on a rescue call was speaking to them softly and in a gentle rhythm.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

[YOUTUBE]1uzpVnsTPIU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Or;

[YOUTUBE]4WXYjm74WFI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

They'd buck me off for sure if I started singing but I do talk to them alot.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Or;

[YOUTUBE]H7vaYOIKWYY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Or;

[YOUTUBE]JcnNb7Pnmok&feature[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cali (Mar 16, 2012)

I sing quietly if I'm riding alone or working in the arena. I have a tendency to hold my breath without realizing it and breathing is important or something.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

As calm and cool as my mount is, if I sang he'd probably head for the hills without me! I play my harmonica.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

I sing to all of my critters - horses, goats, dogs.... usually something related to the situation at hand, or I make up something that includes their name.

Leonard Cohen's "Hallelujah" has a nice rolling rhythm to it. Or something from the Son's of the Pioneers. Used to sing stuff from the Sound of Music when I was rounding up cows for milking when I was in college until someone in the milking parlor heard and commented on it.  Apparently when it is 10 below sound can really travel.


----------

